# USP Motorsports | 2.0T 3" Inch Downpipe - Starting $346.49 + Shipping!!!



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

*Promotion over to make room for Memorial Day SALE!*

*Promotion over to make room for Memorial Day SALE!*

*Promotion over to make room for Memorial Day SALE!*

*Promotion over to make room for Memorial Day SALE!*










*USP Motorsports presents - 2.0T 3" Inch Downpipe!!!*

*SALES Price Start at : $346.49 PLUS SHIPPING!!!*

Use coupon code "*20SUMMER*" during checkout for SPECIAL OFFER PRICING!. (You will enter the coupon code AFTER you select the shipping method.)

To order for a USP Motorsports | 2.0T 3" Inch Downpipe CLICK HERE

*USP Motorsports 3" Stainless Steel 2.0T FSI/TSI downpipe*:
After a lengthy R&D process USP Motorsports is please to announce our full 3" stainless steel downpipe for the 2.0T FSI/TSI engines.​
Offers peak gains of 20-30 HP & TQ when combined with tunes.

*Features*:


Full 3" 304 Stainless Steel piping
Full mandrel bent tubing
Tig welded joints
Hand Made in the USA
CNC'd Turbo flange
Factory like exhaust hanger
High strength band clamp
3rd Oxygen sensor port for CBFA engines
Completely bolt-on installation, NO cutting or welding
Available with a 200cell Metal Catalyst or CARB Approved cat
Available without a reducer to fit APR & B&B catback exhausts
5 year 50,000 mile warranty on Catalyst
Lifetime warranty to the oringinal purchaser
Add oxygen sensor spacers to lessen the chance of a CEL on cars without a reflash. BPY/CCTA engine codes require 1 spacer while CBFA engine codes require 2.

Available without a reducer on the mid-section for use with APR or B&B catback exhaust.

Select "stock or catback w/ stock reducer" if you are using the following catback exhaust:

*Catback Options:*


Stock catback exhaust
AWE catback exhaust
Eurosport catback exhaust
Magnaflow catback exhaust
Or for any catback exhuast designed to work with the factory downpipe or any catback exhaust that is currently installed with a factory downpipe (excluding APR or B&B).





































Pictured with High Flow Cat: 









*Applications:*


MK5 GTI
MK5 GLI/Jetta
Mk6 GTI
MK6 Jetta
B6 Passat (please specify the year of your Passat)
CC
Audi A3
Audi MK2 TT
Beetle
BPY, CCTA, CBFA, and european variant engine codes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USP Motorsports | 2.0T 3" Inch Downpipe - $346.49 + Shipping!!! 

*SALES Price Start at : $346.49 PLUS SHIPPING!!!*

To order for a USP Motorsports | 2.0T 3" Inch Downpipe CLICK HERE

Use coupon code "*20SUMMER*" during checkout for SPECIAL OFFER PRICING!. (You will enter the coupon code AFTER you select the shipping method.)

Questions?
Email: [email protected]
Phone: (888) 755-7772
or *PM me!!*


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice. More $ saving needed!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Take advantage of the sale!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Hump Days over lets get back to the grind!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Last couple of days of the month and the weekend is here.... Lets get these parts out our shop!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the PMs - Please let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Hope the weeks treated everyone great! Lets get this moving.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Lets get some things going so we have something to do on the weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Its Hump Day - Lets get some orders going!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Friday!!!!!!!!!! All PMs answered - Please let me know if there is anything we can help with.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

A batch of these are almost completed through production and should be finished this week. Get your orders in to claim yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs answered.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

End of the week - lets get these to a good home.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Down pipes are in production.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All recent orders have been shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Monday everyone - All PMs answered!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

A fresh production run is in stock!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

All PMs replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Recent orders being processed and shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy Friday everyone! PMs replied!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders over the weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2012)

Back from SOWO. Thank you for all the orders from over the weekend.


----------

